# Database is messed up



## ksouers (Sep 21, 2009)

Everyone,
Please bear with me, I messed up the database and am in the process of repairing it.

All subjects are messed up. However, new subjects can be created a posted to.

Please accept my most humble apologies for this mistake. I'll get it fixed just as soon as I can.


Thank you,

Kevin


----------



## ksouers (Sep 22, 2009)

Folks,
I owe everyone an explanation.
Late last night I was attempting to repair a broken thread. In doing so I accidentally put everyone's posts under one topic. Fortunately, no posts have been lost, simply "misplaced". The issue is repairable and I'm working on it. Several threads have already been fixed, but it's a slow process. After all, it was my being in a hurry and taking short cuts that caused this problem.

Just so everyone knows, I'm starting by repairing the newest threads in "Work in Progress" first. That is the most active board. If your topic is broken, please be patient. It'll get fixed in due time.

Please accept my apologies.

Kevin


----------



## HYTECH (Sep 22, 2009)

No Problem Man it happens. Thanks for keeping us updated.

 Jasen


----------



## b.lindsey (Sep 22, 2009)

Kevin,

Sorry you are having to go through all this especially since you originalt intentions were well placed to start with. It is the genuine concern that you and all of the mods show however, that make this the excellent board that it is. Hang in there, I am sure everyone will be patient.

Bill


----------



## CrewCab (Sep 22, 2009)

Cheers for the update Kevin, and your patience :bow: ......... and thanks for sorting it, as and when will be just fine I'm sure Thm:

Thanks

CC


----------



## JimN (Sep 22, 2009)

As if most of us have not done a OOOPPPPS, know my list is way to long to even think about.

Thank you, and all the members who work to keep this board so great, forget about the apologies its not needed. Thank you for all the time you put in on the forum.

Jim
Abbotsford, BC


----------



## Debian (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey dudes! never mind and take Your time, I'm sure everyone here would like to give some help.
I really hope You can use some automatic method of recovering and reconstruct the database, can't really imagine You have to reassemble each post one by one!
I think this is the best "model engineering" resource in the web and in the world, so... just consider that someone (like me) would soon manifest some evident withdrawal symptoms!!!
All the best and thanks for Your patience

Paolo


----------



## malcolmt (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi Kevin
I can do no better than to repeat what has already been said IE

"Thank you, and all the members who work to keep this board so great, forget about the apologies its not needed. Thank you for all the time you put in on the forum"

I may know little of computers but you have my sincere thanks for all the effort you are putting in to sorting this out, Don't you just want a REWIND button someday's ?

Kind regards

Malcolm


----------



## vlmarshall (Sep 22, 2009)

Don't stress over it. I'm another in the "waiting patiently" group. Maybe now I'll get more done on the Crackers. ;D


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Sep 22, 2009)

Just adding my own support...but I can't add anything else to what everyone has said.


----------



## ksouers (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks out to everyone for the support.

It really means a lot in this stressful time for me.

And yes, I'm working on a way to "automate" the repair. I brought home some notes from work for similar issues I've had to deal with over the years.

Kevin


----------



## ChooChooMike (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks for the update Kevin  I was browsing a thread this morning and noticed it was there, but missing it's contents. We've all had little hiccups in our lives, that's all this is. 

Thanks for all your & fellow mods/admins great work on this site !!

Mike


----------



## rake60 (Sep 22, 2009)

Let me add, all your extra efforts are very much appreciated Kevin!

Rick


----------



## JimM (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for the update and your efforts to fix the boo boo (I've been there done that  )

Good luck and hope it all goes back together smoothly

Jim


----------



## ozzie46 (Sep 23, 2009)

Don't stress over it. You will get it fixed ok, no ones going to die and life is good.

 We appreciate all you guys do. It makes for a great forum.

 Ron


----------



## Majorstrain (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow, 5 1/2 thousand topics to sort out. I take my hat off for all the hard work you guys do.

Don't stress, we'll all live through it.

Kind regards
Phil


----------



## ksouers (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks again everyone.

I also must apologize for hammering the system pretty hard lately.
I've created an index file of sorts that will make it easier (and faster) to get the topics back in order.


----------



## ksouers (Sep 23, 2009)

I guess Jag didn't like what I was doing....

They shut us down, but we're back.

Sorry about that.


----------



## cobra428 (Sep 24, 2009)

Kevin,
I was wondering what happened tonight
I taught we had a big "cold"
H1N1 Maybe :big:
Glad you got us fixed :bow: :bow: :bow:
Tony


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Sep 24, 2009)

Kevin, thanks very much for all the hard work to put this back together. I can appreciate the stress you must have been going through. I hope you can relax now.


----------



## arnoldb (Sep 24, 2009)

Kevin, No worries & thank you for the effort to make it work again ;D

I *appreciate* in more ways than one what you went through 

Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## ChooChooMike (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks for getting this joint back on track again Kevin !!! Thm:

Mike


----------



## deere_x475guy (Sep 24, 2009)

Oh man...been there done that...take your time we will live through it...I wondered what was going on with the CNC area....


----------



## ksouers (Sep 25, 2009)

Thank again for the morale support, guys :bow:

Anybody who uses a computer for any length of time soon realizes that not only can they work faster, but it also allows them to make many more mistakes in a much shorter amount of time.  

Many more boards have been fixed:
Welcome
Questions and Answers
Plans
Engines from Castings
Mistakes, Blunders and Boo Boos
Project of the Month
Photos and Videos
A Work in Progress

I've been able to refine the repair method and things are moving a bit faster so things are looking better.
There will still be some errors I'll have to fix. Because of the similarity of titles, such as "My first engine", posts for all may be under one topic. These will have to be fixed by hand as I come across them after the major repairs.

Kevin


----------



## Paolo (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Kevin..
No prob take your time we will survive at it...
Best regards
Paolo


----------



## JimM (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi

Not sure if you want feedback on any issues we find, but when I go into the 'Photos and Videos' on a lot of the posts I can see the replies but I can't see the original message

I'm not complaining, just wanted to make you aware in case you didn't know

Keep up the good work 

Jim


----------



## ksouers (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Jim. Fixed it.


----------

